# What is Elviria like as a place to live?



## Chap (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello
we are coming out next month to view a number of villas we have identified in the Calahonda area and also in in Elviria. We think we have an understanding of Calahonda but I have never been to Elviria and of all the properties we are going to view the one villa there is stunning (via the web and brochures anyway!).

Our plan is to move over to live with our 12 year old son and he will go to an international school. If anyone knows Elviria and can give us any feedback on the area it would be appreciated. We are hoping to find an area with a strong community feeling, more residential than holiday homes, hopefully this will mean more children around for my son. It would be nice for there to be a small social hub, especially with locals and local expats ( we are both very sociable people, me golf and a pint the mrs cofee, relaxing and shopping)

Any info or suggestions of other areas that we should be considering would be welcomed. 

regards
Glenn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Obviously I dont know your budget, but Elviria is quite expensive and as far as I know the nearest international school is in/near Marbella, Aloha College http://www.nabss.org/test/schools.php?school=aloCollege (a good one by all accounts tho) and again is quite expensive. We looked there when we first did our planning to move to Spain and yes, it is lovely, not sure about the community feel, it felt quite "holiday home-ish" to me - but that was simply cos we went to the beach area and had a walk around, there seemed to be alot of holiday makers there. Anyway, we decided it was a bit too pricey and looked further east!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Chap said:


> Hello
> we are coming out next month to view a number of villas we have identified in the Calahonda area and also in in Elviria. We think we have an understanding of Calahonda but I have never been to Elviria and of all the properties we are going to view the one villa there is stunning (via the web and brochures anyway!).
> 
> Our plan is to move over to live with our 12 year old son and he will go to an international school. If anyone knows Elviria and can give us any feedback on the area it would be appreciated. We are hoping to find an area with a strong community feeling, more residential than holiday homes, hopefully this will mean more children around for my son. It would be nice for there to be a small social hub, especially with locals and local expats ( we are both very sociable people, me golf and a pint the mrs cofee, relaxing and shopping)
> ...


There is the EIC school in Elviria, which has a good reputation (and a hefty price tag!), and I believe there are a number of families based there, although as Jo has said, it is pricey and does swell into a holiday beehive come the summer...
Like Jo, we looked there when we were doing our planning, and we plumped for Mijas instead. Just a matter of taste and feel I guess, but for us, Sunny View was by far the best school and at half the price of EIC, and Mijas had more of a residential feel year round. Horses for courses though, and you need to come and look around. 

Lynn


----------



## Chap (Nov 21, 2010)

lynn said:


> There is the EIC school in Elviria, which has a good reputation (and a hefty price tag!), and I believe there are a number of families based there, although as Jo has said, it is pricey and does swell into a holiday beehive come the summer...
> Like Jo, we looked there when we were doing our planning, and we plumped for Mijas instead. Just a matter of taste and feel I guess, but for us, Sunny View was by far the best school and at half the price of EIC, and Mijas had more of a residential feel year round. Horses for courses though, and you need to come and look around.
> 
> Lynn


Thanks Lynn.
I will send you a private message if that is ok, I have had a great chat with Jo

regards


----------

